# This girl must be classically trained...



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hey up.

For the more "high brow" members, a girl performing "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik".

Her tempo and control is something to behold... I thank you.






ray.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

She has the most beautiful eyes.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Brilliant. I wonder how she would manage Flight of the Bumblebee.

Ray.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Or the cymbals part of the 1812!


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Don't like the tattoos, they detract from the serious musical content.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

What tattoos?

Dave


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Better than a pointed stick in the eye.


----------



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

*M*

I never seen any tattoos I seen scammell nuts I love scammell nuts......


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

this got me thinking back, bet she couldn't do all this stuff....

opportunity knocks!


----------



## PeteFarnell (Nov 20, 2013)

She certainly didn't play any flat notes....


----------



## Bob44again (Aug 27, 2014)

rayrecrok said:


> ... Her tempo and control is something to behold... I thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gotcha Ray - 'tis our Eric & Ernie behind those curtains, each tweaking a black bra strap in step with the music...:lol:

(Watch it again with that in mind, if you dare! :twisted: )

Bob - merely the 7,862,030th voyeur 8O


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Personally

I think she was fantastic, tattoos and all

My only worry would be what happens to the tattoos as she gets older

The breasts no worries

We all know the effects of gravity on them in the future :lol: :lol: 

Much the same as the effects on men's bellies, bits and pieces :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

She did not make a single mistake with the rhythm, in fact she didn't make a single boob


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> pippin"]She did not make a single mistake with the rhythm, in fact she didn't make a single boob


Hey up.

I think I saw a couple of boobs, anymore and she could have made a tit of herself..

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I think this thread needs nippling in the bud :wink:


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

> pippin"]I think this thread needs nippling in the bud :wink:


Hey up

OK then thanks for the mammary...

ray.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Her performance was so good that I gave it a score of A, or was it a B or C or even a double D!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

pippin said:


> She did not make a single mistake with the rhythm, in fact she didn't make a single boob


No bum notes either


----------



## daffodil (Aug 7, 2014)

A tittillating performance ,nice to see the youngsters keeping abreast of the classics  :lol: :wink:


----------

